# Max-- (I add a pic of him...)



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Three years ago on Christmas morning my cat Max was shot and killed across the street from my house. The person(s) was never caught and we have no idea who would do such a terrible thing. The lady who lives in the property he was found in also had two of her cats shot as well. Max was a unique and great cat, we all miss him. I sometimes feel responsible in a way-- I was the last one to see him and the one to let him out that morning...  When I get my scanner Tuesday I'll post a pic of him...


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

That is so horrible....I don't know how someone could do that. I am sorry.

RIP Max.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What kind of monster would do such a thing? I'm so sorry you suffered such a loss.


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't know what would possess someone to do that to a cat--or any animal. It's sick. I've tried to understand it (like "maybe they thought he was a goose...it was by the lake.") but I can't-- there is no understanding something like that...


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Got the scanner early-- 
Here is a pic of Max 










Cute huh?


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I know just how you feel Meryblast. It's heartbteaking enough whenever our companion pets pass on. But to have them murdered by some freak that does it on perpose is something that's never gotten over. I think that's because we can't begin to comprehend why someone could do that.
I had a year old sealpoint that somehow got out accidently and didn't come back to the house whenever we called. We went in search but no luck. We began to think someone had picked her up and taken her home. That would have been better than what happened to her that very night.
I couldn't sleep because I was to worried and wanted to keep calling for her. While I sat in the dark of my living room I heard what sounded like a be-be gun or something. It never even occurd to me than it might have been someone shooting my cat. But early in the morning, after I had dozed off a couple of hours, I opened the door to call for Crystal and there she was looking up at me. I was sooo happy she was ok and home, until I picked her up. She was hot by touch and there was some blood on her back leg and then I saw the hole.
That noise I heard *was* someone's gun going off, and their aim was my precious Crystal Cat. She died at the vets. I moved. Never forgot.
Heavy are the hearts of those who've lost a beloved friend at the hands of some evil minded monster. I'm so sorry for your loss of Max.


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Myfamilia--
I'm sorry about Crystal . I don't understand why someone would do such a thing. At least you moved though, we still live here-- and even though the person might have been a renter and moved-- they still might be here (because we don't really know who did it)-- a creepy thought. Two years after Max we were really paranoid because we have two other cats that go outside-- K2 and Abyss. We've seen Abyss come home with suspicious injuries (a cut looking thing on his head, Dad said it could have been a BB)...Things are better now, but still, like you said it's hard to forget. 

And my name is "MerytBast" 

Oh, is that a pic of her on your avatar?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

so sorry for your loss.  

beautiful picture!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

MerytBast said:


> And my name is "MerytBast"
> 
> Oh, is that a pic of her on your avatar?


Sorry  
That picture is borrowed from the forum's avatar pics until I learn how to use my camera or get a scanner. But, it will be a picture of my cat Bugs and not Crystal. Bugs is the son of the sister to Crystal, and the only cat left out of his bloodline.


----------



## ----emma---- (Apr 9, 2005)

oh my god!............i know some people will think this sound terrible but people that harm animals dont deserve to live!
i am so sorry about max  hes so cute!
and on christmas morning! if that happend to me i would hunt him/her down and literally kill that person and im not kidding either!
and poor crystal  its terrible what some cruel people do isnt it?
how can somebody get fun out of harming another animal!
imagine the animal being so scared and confused and doesnt know what will happen to it next or will it ever survive because somebody is harming it!
i would shoot them in the legs and see how they like it!


----------

